# Chausson Flash 22



## Hessi (Nov 6, 2012)

Finally took delivery of our much awaited motorhome last week 28/29.03.2013 :lol: :lol: 

Stopped over in her after handover and got a couple of little things rectified, otherwise fine.   

Got home Friday and out in her for Easter, weather cold but nice and warm inside.

Hopefully some pictures attached

best regards

Hessi


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

Nice van, hope you have many happy miles of safe motorhoming in it


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Congrats - I wish you well to drive many miles in it. Now the anxiety waiting for the first scratch. Just don't park in a supermarket carpark!


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

Pleased to hear you've got your new van and like it. Hope it gives much pleasure. Oh, and glad you stayed warm in it over Easter, because the weather was perishingly cold!  

Have you got any photos of the interior?

Mike


----------



## Hessi (Nov 6, 2012)

Thank you guys

Mike,
If you click on the photo icon on my page it should take you to some pictures that were taken when she arrived at the dealers. If not let me know and i will take some for you.

best regards

Hessi. 8)


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

[quote="Hessi]Mike,
If you click on the photo icon on my page it should take you to some pictures that were taken when she arrived at the dealers. If not let me know and i will take some for you.[/quote]

Ah ha - found them!! Looks pretty cool inside and a clever layout. Thanks for pointing me in the right direction. 

Cheers
Mike


----------



## satco (Jan 21, 2012)

congratulations


----------



## mftl (Mar 3, 2013)

Looks nice


----------

